# RIP Sarah



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Sarah was a horse at the barn I worked at for a short time. She was a sweet old mare who all the kids loved and she loved them right back. I never knew her very well but I did know she had a heart of gold and held on as long as she could and I know she had a heart of gold and a loving soul. So dear girl, RIP know that you are not forgotten.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

she is over the rainbow were the pasture are always green


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

she is over the rainbow were the pastures are always green


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. RIP.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear. RIP


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear.


----------

